# What's Your Career?



## KeepCalmAndTrotOn (Oct 31, 2012)

What's your career? Horsey or not What college did you go to. Your salary, etc.


----------



## ls6firebird (Mar 8, 2012)

i have a diesel performance shop. i didnt go to college. started out helping at a neighbors diesel shop in high school and he taught me the ropes. after high school, i was a truck driver for a few years. i kept doing side work at the shop. had a pretty bad accident and couldnt go back to driving where i was working. so i started doing performance work out of my shop and luckily it took off pretty quick.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Anything that moves or needs moved, I move it. Anything that needs fixed, I fix it. Self employed, well kinda, I work for myself but for many companys. Not much schooling. Jr high school drop out  ah, to do it all over again!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

I work for EMS as a medic, I train horses (part-time) and I do carpentry work. I'm currently working on a Law degree, but I find it quite boring (not hands-on enough for me!) and I'm think of switching my studies to something more...well, hands-on! I've considered doing midwife training. I'm not paid a salary, and my income varies, but I think I'm doing pretty darn well considering my age!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Project Manager.
I'm in school for an accounting degree (will finish next year). I we t to many community colleges (kept running out of money). I live in a 6 figure household.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist, web entrapnuer, music venue helper (DH & family business), farmer...
I went to university and community college. Pay... Never enough!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Forensic CPA for last 11 years. Graduated from Austin Peay University in Clarksville, Tennessee. Salary is never enough to do all I want to!


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I went to college with full intentions of being a veterinarian. I was going to the local community college getting some basics out of the way while I decided on which university I wanted to go to. In the meantime I worked at an animal hospital and decided that I really liked what I did, so I went to Hinds Community College/Mississippi State University to get certified as a technician. I met my hubby while in school and ended up in the middle of nowhere Mississippi and the area vets weren't paying but minimum wage even being certified so I became a bank teller. After 10 years of that I'm now a stay-at-home mom but I'm studying medical transcription. The plan is to do that part time just to keep up to date with the profession incase I need it as a backup job. Whatever money I make with it will just go into an IRA.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Professional resume sender...:lol:


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Lucky, Canterklutz, I don't even have a resume, lol.
I'm currently working full time as a temp at Fedex for $9 an hour..not allowed overtime and don't get paid time and a half for holidays...which I feel should definitely be illegal. I called off for thanksgiving and Friday (said I had family things on friday that I had to do). I'm through an employment service though.
I'm going to another employment service to try and get a less..stand on my feet all day and throw packages around job this week sometime though..

I went to Meredith Manor to get all my farrier stuff and our farrier said he'd send all his overflow to me..I feel like that won't happen since I dropped out though. I can trim a horse pretty **** good and can keep myself from disciplining the horse as it were mine, but I don't think it's going to be my career..Not to mention, I don't know any farrier that works out of an Altima xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I was in the US Coast Guard. Now I stay home and run the ranch. For extra cash, I pick up unwanted animals, and retrain them and get then back to health, then I rehome them for a small fee. I also did basic dog obedience training classes at a dog park when I lived near one, but I worked solely for tips and making sure dogs were able to stay in their happy homes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bmm45bm (Oct 2, 2012)

Mechanical Engineer, machine design and product development


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Corporate Training Manager in the Banking Industry.

BS in Biology (Zoology emphasis). Worked as a zookeeper for awhile, then realized I didn't love living paycheck to paycheck.

My husband is an Environmental Project Manager and between the two of us we make more than enough to live a comfy middle class lifestyle and afford my daughter's horse habit. .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I work at an Insurance Brokers office, I am currently working towards getting my Broker license. My salary is about $36,000 right now, once I get my license it will be more.

I am also working towards being a certified EC coach.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Resting architect:lol:...no salary included.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Marine Engineer, Army training combined with State university of NY, mostly online or at remote Army education centers. Plus lots of self study and testing, couple marine classes, ship board firefighting etc.
Marine transportation industry is BOOOMING !, deck and engine, yet I never see it listed in any of the job opportunity articles in the news. Tugboat and shipping companies are screaming for qualified people. especially Engineering. Coast guard laws have changed and boats getting away with licensed and underliscensed people are getting cracked down on.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Global IT Development and Service senior manager. Didn't go to school for it, I actually have a Communications degree. But I learned on the job.


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

I work doing art restoration. I love my job.

I have my degree from John Jay College in NYC for Forensic Psychology, but I never pursued anything in that field.

I am currently at a college taking classes in pastry and culinary arts.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I left school at 15 and started working with horses. Many years on I am still working with horses. Not many can say that a career of over 55 years they still enjoy their work.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Manager of a network operations center that designs / manages video/voice/data networks to a better part of our state.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Senior accountant with an international engineering firm. I like my job, the people I work with and for, and it's lucrative enough for me to be able to afford a mortgage, get all my bills paid, and keep 3 horses.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Haha...I am retired, so my "job" is to do what I want, when I want, and get as much enjoyment out of life as possible.

My first career was as an exploration geophysicist. I have BS degrees in Biology and Geology, and an MS in Physics. I have worked in most basins on land and offshore in the US, Northern Europe, Africa, and Australia and Indonesia, and have oil and gas discoveries all over. I started with Chevron, and later managed companies in Houston, New Orleans, and Denver.

My second career was as a senior loan officer and public information officer with the U.S. Small Business Administration (SBA). I retired from the oil business to enter public service in early 1986, and worked as the Executive Director for economic development agencies in Mid Missouri and in Colorado Springs for 3 years prior to receiving my SBA appointment, where I worked for 15 years in Missouri and Arkansas before retiring and re-entering the private sector.

My third, and last, career, was as the Senior Vice President and Commercial Loan Manager for a large statewide community bank based in Little Rock.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I am semi retired with a PHD in Psychology. I now work with both HIV Positive clients and Veterans with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder.
I also manage my families farm that raises commercial and registered Santa Gertrudas cattle as well as corn and wheat.
I also volunteer at a homeless shelter and with a local AIDS service organization.
I have tried to retire twice before but get bored easily . Retirement is not my cup of tea now.
OH and as far as colleges HOOK EM HORNS. UT Austin. Shalom


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Employeed by the US Coast Guard, I did a bunch of Community college before I joined and got sick of the school scene (I had been planning on being a vet.) so I tried out for survivor and took the ASVAB. Survivor never called back so I joined up. Pay, well, it's enlisted pay. At least it's enough to live comfortably and I don't have to worry about food, housing or health care.


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

I went to school to become a Canada Border Services Officer, was able to get into the CBSA as a student when I was finished school the CBSA stopped accepting new people as they were now arming all officers with guns. So I got into the biggest Natural Gas company in Canada on contract for a few years in different departments. I am now a full time employee and I am a construction supervisor for all work being done on our gas mains and services in the Toronto area.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm an optometrist (eye doctor). I went to 4 years undergrad at a private college in North Dakota, and then did my 4 years of optometry school at Pacific University College of Optometry in Forest Grove, Oregon.

I just graduated in May, and just got married in June, and just start my job in July, so still trying to get "caught up" on everything. Rent is crazy around here with this oil boom (we actually just got a notice last night that our rent will be increasing .... grrrr), so hubby and I are trying to save for a house of our own. 

Got 2 horses I am boarding. Just bought a horse trailer. And will be buying a larger pickup soon. So I guess even though we're trying to play "catch up", we're doing alright. 

Salary varies by the number of patients I see, so I can't really give a number. National average is anywhere form $60,000 starting to $200,000+ depending on the area of the country.


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

I am a nature, wildlife and cowboy photographer based in Western SD. Fous West Gallery, Nature and Wildlife Photography of the Black Hills and Western South Dakota by Les Voorhis I have been a professional photographer for over 20 years and full time for ten. I Love it. Couldn't imagine doing anything else for a living.


----------



## Skunkworks (Oct 22, 2012)

Air Force working on really really old airplanes. I love being in the military, just dislike my current job within it. I'm still planing on making 20 years in, just hope one of these years to jump up to an officer and get the slightly better pay.


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

Super intendant of domestic services....
No pay, long sometimes stressful hours, little gratitude... But hearing "I love you mommy" makes it worth it. 

Hubby is a tradesmen electrician and makes decent money, this year will be eeking into the six figures. But still never seems to be enough!! (Tradesmen in this part of Canada make good money.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm in rehab. Initially worked under vets and chased the horses around the country. Went to college and got my degree and license. Still chose to follow the horses and work ranches, but have finally settled down. Mostly.

In the summers I work more on horses and in the winters I stay put and do more work on humans. I still do day work on ranches in this state year round. I manage a rehab center in addition to treating patients.

My salary is enough to keep two kids in college and a roof over our heads.

It's a wonderful life!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm a field tech for an environmental company. I take soil and water samples, and oversee all the outside aspects of a project.

Before that I was a project manager for hazardous materials emergency response.

I took a pay cut to take my current job, but I get to see my kids in person now and not through Skype. Between hubby & I we're making mid to upper 5 figures.

Oh, and school I have an associates in environmental hazardous materials.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm a racing secretary for a race horse trainer. I take care of all the entries, registrations, accounts... if it needs to be done on paper I do it. I worked for years in pre training yards, but when I was pregnant I went to a college in Dublin and did a secretarial diploma. Last year I then took a course on an accounts package so I now do all of the accounts, until the proper accountant comes in every 4 months to wrap things up. €26k/per year at the moment, but jobs are few and far between at the moment so I'm happy enough to take it (even if more than 1/2 disappears instantly on childcare)


----------



## Herdof2 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm a mediator and also an autism specialist in western NY. I graduated from University of Buffalo - took me ten years b/c I was a GED only when I started. Happy to have careers I enjoy, even happier to have a job period! No job = no horse lol


----------



## Faith2005 (Nov 24, 2012)

Police chief for mega-small community/agency.

Started in 91 working narcotics in Odessa (Ector County DA and SO), Texas, after attending Odessa College Law Enforcement Academy, graduating 11 days after my 21st birthday - 1990! Passed the state exam Feb 91.

Moved with my little girl to outskirts of Houston after a divorce. 
Decided, quickly, that LARGE CITY LIFE is NOT for me.

Moved in w/mom and dad in Waco and worked a few agencies there.

Married, and we moved to Greenville (Hunt Co., Texas) where he & I continued our LE careers.

Between jobs and while reserving I've also worked in Pre-Need Funeral (sales), been a substitute teacher and worked in the municipal court.

L.E. background includes narcotics, school resource officer, patrol, and while pregnant - dispatch and jail.

Anyway...
Took over this agency last October after it'd been "shut down" for a few months. RE-BUILDING an agency. So far, so good. Gotten a LOT accomplished.

College - I finally finished my 2 year degree in 2010! Associate's in Criminal Justice.

And, I have my Master Peace Officer License.


((Horse-wise: Faith is my first horse in nearly 20 years))

Hope I didn't jabber too much. Morning is my best time  
LOL


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm a fire fighter for a large city in NC. My wife is a police officer . Between the two of us we can afford our little farm,3 horses,2 dogs, and oh ya our daughter and a little one on the way.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I was a pipeliner but with my recent accident I will be looking for a new career for the next 2-3 years until I completely heal, so I guess I'm career-less


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I was a paralegal... Got laid off and now I'm hoping to be... Whatever it takes to pay the bills.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

nikelodeon79 said:


> I was a paralegal... Got laid off and now I'm hoping to be... Whatever it takes to pay the bills.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hear you! Scary proposition right now, eh? :-|


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Years ago I worked in advertising sales for several newspapers and a radio station. Worked for a heavy equipment rental/sales company in sales for a year in Houston, TX. 

Was a stay at home mom raising my kids for years. Went to work as a temp for several large companies - my favorite being Texaco Research and Development. Worked with their chemists and PhD researchers - what a blast! Mostly doing Harvard Graphics presentations for them. 

Worked for Goodwill Industries for years. Developed a state set aside computer manufacturing program for them. 

Stayed home with the kids while remodeling the house. Went back to work in the marine industry as a purchasing agent. Woot! LOVED THAT. They moved to Ft. Lauderdale so I moved to Sherwin Williams and worked in outside sales in their consumers group for 10 years til they lost the Wal-Mart account and went into working at a store. That didn't work for me as I had already started a successful cake decorating business that was my full time job and they were the part time job!

Now I make wedding cakes and party cakes. I have been fortunate enough to have participated in two Ultimate Cake Off Challenges on TLC. But mostly, I love making wedding cakes for brides. It pays more than enough to support two horses at a boarding facility and buy a Brenderup. If you would like to see my work it is at http://www.cakessospecial.com
Cakes support my horses so it is a sweet life.

Hubby is the lead senior Instrument and Electrical designer for a large engineering company at the Huntsman Corp. (he is also an electrician by trade). All in all, it is a good life...everything is paid for except the horses...hahahaha they will never be paid for!!


----------



## Faith2005 (Nov 24, 2012)

I am sincerely sorry for those w/o jobs right now. Been there. Once, my husband I BOTH were w/o jobs - it IS scary.

Right now, I literally take one day at a time. Never know these days if we're gonna' have jobs TOMORROW.

Even law enforcement and education are suffering cut-backs. 

It's not "right" for ANY career field to start laying people off, but it's this economy (I'll leave it @ that).

I pray for you guys to get picked up somewhere...and, soon <><
Wish there was more I could do to help.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Researcher on social issues, not-for-profit sector, service delivery etc. Work at a university research centre, keeps me very very very busy but I'm well-paid. And I have an awesome boss and colleagues


----------



## ls6firebird (Mar 8, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I was a pipeliner but with my recent accident I will be looking for a new career for the next 2-3 years until I completely heal, so I guess I'm career-less


i went down that road. i was down for a couple years. keep your head up and stay strong! i wouldnt be doing what im doing now if i wouldnt have got hurt, and i love what i do


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Graduated with a degree in education from West Virginia University. Taught middle school Social Studies. While I was teaching I attended grad school (nights and weekends) at the University of Virginia and earned my Masters in Educational Psychology with a specialty is Gifted Education. Taught Gifted Education while I went to Virginia Commonwealth University (nights and weekends) and earned a Post Master's degree in Administration and Supervison.

Now I work in a public school system's Central Office and run their Gifted Education program and oversee the Social Studies and Foreign Language programs.

I miss only working 10 months as a teacher....I am on a 12 month contract now. (For the past 7 years) The money is enough to pay my expenses and have a little leftover but if you figure it out on an hourly basis, it is pretty depressing! 

In 8 years, I will have paid 30 years into the Virginia state retirement system and hope to 
retire and find part time work that will allow me to continue to ride and own horses!..and have more time to do it!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm a brand new sailor in the US Navy going through A school to become a Machinist's Mate. I have plans of getting a Master's degree in Criminal Justice and hopefully working for the DoD one day. We'll see, though.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Let's see, I have a Biomedical Science degree and I've done dolphin training, forensic analyst, chemical lab work and now I am a QA/QC Officer for an environmental lab. It's a small lab and the bosses are the greatest to work for, they take care of their workers and try to make it fun, too.


----------



## northwesten (Apr 28, 2012)

Well I had a career at walmart as CSM.. Yes Walmart but kinda got a surpis how much I enjoy dealing with this job. Was aiming to go to department manager and then work my way up as ZM some day. Though Made a few mistakes in life left a job etc. 

So ATM I am trying to get back in the job but for now I am working on my large project website getting all info of barns to any equine related business etc. Mostly for fun but now I am looking at barns to go back to horses as well... Be a trainer.


----------



## Shirekeldeo7 (Dec 15, 2012)

I want to a Large animal vet and horse breeder


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I am a Naturalist - I give nature/interpretive programs to school groups, scouts and campgrounds in the summer. Worked for a private nature center, MI State Parks and Metro Parks prior to starting my own business contracting out programs. I'm now what you would deem a "traveling field trip". Studied Biology and Environmental Science in college, ran out of money before obtaining my degree, but due to 1000's of hrs of personal nature study was able to still become employed in my field


----------

